# Poland, Canada join NATO members in potential maritime surveillance aircraft buy



## MarkOttawa (15 Feb 2018)

Pushing Bombardier Global 6000 airframe no doubt:



> Poland and Canada have agreed to join a coalition of NATO countries seeking to jointly buy a fleet of maritime surveillance aircraft.
> 
> The two countries bring the total number of nations investing in the Multinational Maritime Multi Mission Aircraft Capabilities program to eight. The program launched with France, Germany, Greece, Italy, Spain and Turkey in June 2017.
> 
> ...



Mark
Ottawa


----------



## YZT580 (15 Feb 2018)

Then again, SAAB and Bombardier could apply their workings to a CS300 derivative which would keep Airbus just as happy as the A319 as they are not selling well anyways and could be dropped in the near future.


----------



## Loachman (15 Feb 2018)

And probably annoy Boeing even more, if somebody wished to do so, out of vengeful spite.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Feb 2018)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And probably annoy Boeing even more, if somebody wished to do so, out of vengeful spite.



But somewhere there might be a downside, too...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Feb 2018)

Mission systems that are advanced don't necessarily equal "less operators required".  That is a nice sound bite that doesn't really work in the MPA world in my experience.  You can't have sensor operators staring at the same screen for X/XX hours and expect that sensor to be 'optimized' - mental and visual fatigue are reality.

Anyways...I'm sure the MPA replacement will go similar to the fighter and FWSAR one and I'll be CRA long before anyone needs to worry about this and I've still got 12-13 years to go.  I suspect what we do get will be a short of actual requirements and the LRP community will have to suck it up anyways.


----------

